# ca. 1949 Torpado



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

This is my other Campagnolo Paris Roubaix equipped bike. Torpado started building bikes about 1895 and although the company still exists it has been through several owners. They still make bikes but concentrate on MTB and there are no dealers in the US.  This bike was in Italy where it was restored and I had it shipped over last year. Just put it together yesterday and its been raining like crazy so no test rides yet! V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Aug 17, 2021)

beautiful, that's a keeper


----------



## juvela (Aug 17, 2021)

-----

let me know if you are able to decipher the triangular symbol at the beginning of the serial

have had two or three older Torresini products come through constructed with this Agrati "BRIANZA" lug ensemble and have never been able to make out the symbol

for readers: the name is a compound word comprised of the first syllable of the founder's family name and the first syllable of the town where located, Padova


-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> let me know if you are able to decipher the triangular symbol at the beginning of the serial
> 
> ...



Almost looks like FC73070 to me but I haven't found a Torpado serial chart yet. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2021)

I bet that derailleur takes some practice to get the hang of it.


----------

